# How to create a cove transition between ceiling and wall?



## user1007 (Sep 23, 2009)

You could make or buy a mold and cast plaster. Why not look on line for architectural molding already made though. It might make some purists cringe but the extruded foam is easy to work with and comes in all kinds of shapes. Nobody will know it is foam when painted and since it is up against the ceiling people will not be wacking it with chairs and things one hopes. 

http://www.americanfoamconcepts.com/trims_sills.htm


----------



## D-Hoggs (Mar 13, 2010)

Well the problem is that each area between the beams where the wall meets the ceiling is different. One edge is higher or lower than the one next to it, sloping from left to right or right to left, etc...so I think a precast piece is not going to work for me. I need to use some kind of plaster or something to be able to individually shape each area. But I know that joint compound will end up cracking. Also, the transition is from wall to cathedral ceiling, so it's not a 90 degree corner it is more like a 135.


----------

